

Tell HN: I just heard breakupnotifier pitched by a radio DJ in WI - danteembermage

Station was 104.9 in La Crosse, WI on my way home after office hours. Note that http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2243650 was posted 1 day ago. I know we all now live with the reality that anything could be known by the whole world at any moment, I just didn't think I'd be hearing on the radio about a product that launched on HN the day before.
======
ig1
You obviously missed the WordLens announcement on HN, it went from HN to
national media coverage in a few days!

------
kayhi
It was mentioned on CNN this morning.

